# Baby News!



## mintball (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi clomid chicks!

For those of you that remember me, I just wanted to let you know that Max Finley Hannon was born on 2nd October 2006, weighing a huge 9 lb 4.5 oz. It was a particulary horrid birth (induced, 24 hour labour and emergency c-section) but worth every moment.

I just want to give you all hope, I never thought I'd get pregnant but it did happen, and I'm so grateful for the support that I received on this board from you all, I really couldn't have done it without you.

Lots of love and masses of babydust to you all  

Emma xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Emma 

Huge Congrats on the birth of baby Max.  Thank you so much for updating us.  Lots of love to you and your new extended family xxxxx


----------



## mintball (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks flower, think of you girls often and am always popping in to check on your news...haven't been posting though, wishing you all the luck in the world xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hiya hun 
IM NOT A CLOMID GIRL BUT WANTED TO WISH YOU ALL THE BEST

[fly]*WELCOME TO THE WORLD YOUNG MAN  *
[/fly] 
just want to say congrats hunny 

worth everyminute i no went thro the same labour   

all the best enjoy your new baby what a gorge name

xx nikki & ellie


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hiya emma

congratulations on the birth of Max    

welcome to the world little man  

love
suzie xx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

​hi emma
congratulations on the birth of Max 
welcome to the world little one
love lea-Anne xxx​
     ​


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Emma

A huge congratulations to you & DH on the arrival of Max  











       










Take care
Natasha


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey Emma

I remember when you posted your bfp on the clomid thread - just seems like yesterday.

Congrats on the arrival of your gorgeous son - bet it made the horrid labour all worthwhile.

Enjoy all those cuddles - and the dirty nappies of course!  


S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Congrats Emma and DH...what a beautiful baby he is.

Take care 

K
xxxxx


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS ON THE BIRTH OF YOUR BABY BOY.    

Wishing you Many Happy Nappy Days...............

Jennie 
  x


----------

